# breeder



## brownspot (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm looking for a rat breeder. Any suggestions?


----------



## docnascar (Feb 24, 2004)

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=UTF-...&q=rat+breeders

Interesting first post.


----------



## brownspot (Mar 31, 2004)

What's that suppposed to mean?? Forget it. I'll go somewher else to ask. I thought this place was freindly. Boy was i mistakin.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Brownspot,

We are friendly! This is the first post we have seen that is not maltese/dog related in some way.

Cute picture; is his/her name brownspot? Mice and rats are not "my cup of tea", but my kids are always asking for a pet like that. We also have a very large cat so I have always been afraid of problems.

Good luck on your search for a breeder.

Judi


----------



## kit001 (Jul 6, 2003)

brownspot, everyone IS friendly here, but why would you go to a Maltese forum to ask about rat breeders? Not exactly what we know much about, I think that docnascar was just trying to help you with a way to get the info you wanted. I see nothing there that was rude in any way, just a link for you to do a search.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2004)

Brownspot,

Please don't think we are rude or unfriendly here. I just don't think we have any info regarding rats here...he/she is cute. Please let us know if you find any info and keep us informed. I know I would love for you to stay and "talk" with us. We all talk about our maltese so maybe a little info and stories about your baby would be fun. By the way, how much does the rat weigh? Just curious since maltese usually weigh about 4 to 7 pounds and I am interested to compare the sizes between the rat and dogs.
When I was growing up I had two rats and they were wonderful. Taught them to walk on a leash outside and they would sit on my shoulders when I was in the house. They were very friendly and smart. Most people don't give rats the credit they deserve.


----------

